# Fireplace In Your Camper?



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I have some friends who are getting ready to order a fifth wheel. (SOB)
They have the option of having the gas fireplace.
Do you have one and like it? why?
Do you have one and hate it? don't use it? why?
Just looking for opinions.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

campntn said:


> I have some friends who are getting ready to order a fifth wheel. (SOB)
> They have the option of having the gas fireplace.
> Do you have one and like it? why?
> Do you have one and hate it? don't use it? why?
> ...


Are you sure it's a gas fireplace? most of the ones I've seen in a camper are electric. We have one in our house and in the dark it does look like flames and puts out heat with an electric heater but isn't the same. My wife loves the campers with the fireplaces but wouldn't you rather set around an open fire outside than spend $1100 for an optional fireplace inside? I saw one 5er that had two fireplaces in it, one in the living room and one in the bedroom. That might be worthwhile to save gas and just heat the bedroom and give some ambiance, but I don't know if it would be worth the extra cost.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

You should ask SharonAG, she has one.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

SharonAG has an electric one that the put into their Outback.

It is very nice and heats the trailer when needed instead of using the propane heater.

Steve


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I've seen these in some higher end stuff. Seems like a real campfire, outside and on the ground is what it's all about. --Mike


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I just found out, it is electric. My bad....


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I can see using an electric heater to heat the Outback, because that's what we do in cool weather. I'm already paying for electricity, so I use a small space heater, rather than suck up 30# of propane in a weekend. The space heater works well.

But $1100 is kinda pricey for an electric space heater - even if it does resemble a fire. And if I want to look at a fire, I just go outside and build one. The outside one smells better, too, I'll bet.

Now that is just my opinion - since you asked. I'll bet others could think of good reasons in favor of the fireplace. I just can't think of any.

Mike


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

This would be $600.00. I think it should be "thrown" in, or I'd walk away..But I'm a hard sale.


----------



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

I think that there are a lot of advantages to putting a fireplace in your Outback, but I don't think I would care for it. It might be one way to keep it heated inside, but I prefer to build a fire outside to get the full effect.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll go the other way on this. Some people are allergic to smoke, the ban on transporting firewoodprevents me from bringing my own free firewood, rainy eveniings, campgrounds so infested with skeeters that you can't sit out without slathering on chemicals and then there is my favorite, a romantic encounter in front of the fireplace with my honey. I think I need to do that mod now that you mention it.
Bob


----------



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

I didn't even think about this at first, but just remembered that some campgrounds in my area have a ban on some fires. A few I've been to have claimed that there can be no fires not on a barbecue grill, and to sit around the fire, you have to go to the family activities area and have a communal fire pit.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I would avoid those campgrounds like the plague!!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, I was waiting on your guy's to give input. Here is mine.
They're buying a SPANKY good looking camper. They don't need the extra storage room. The spot is right under the TV.

Sometimes, you have to stay in if it rains. Cold rainy days, readin a book inside. First times out and last times out of the season, when weather gets iffy..yea..
Having a fireplace inside would be just the ticket.
I'd do it in a heartbeat, but I love our fireplace in our home.
And besides that..
I see my buddies at a campground, it's cold, rainy, their inside with the two dogs, can't really go out that much, longing to have the fire outside, but can't. IT's cold. She cooks a pot of chili inside and they sit and stare at a 
BLANK HOLE..
KNOWING they coulda had a fireplace there.








I agree, weather good. take it ouside . But as avid campers, we all know that sometimes weather is not good and we have the weekend off...and wanna run away in our camper.
But, those are only my thoughts.
Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Mark,

Based on all the reasons you just listed, and, as long as your friends agree with you, I say.......

GET THE FIREPLACE!!! 









It was the BLANK HOLE remark that got me swayed








Just remind them that roasting marshmallows in an electric fireplace is not recommended


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Mark,
> 
> Based on all the reasons you just listed, and, as long as your friends agree with you, I say.......
> 
> ...


X3! You changed my mind. You though of the things I didn't!

Mike


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Well I have to say this about my fireplace.....I LOVE IT!!! My wonderful DH put it in and did a great job. We only lost a little shelf under the tv. But that is okay. I have pictures of it in my website at the bottome of the page. For some reason I could never get the picture posted here.

We used it alot this weekend at the NF rally. It rainned most of the day on sunday and we had it on without the heat and sometimes with.

This weekend we met Northwind and he put one in his 5er and did a great job. I looks like it came with the unit!!!!

Sharon


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, they ordered it today and didn't get the fireplace. I hate that. I wanted a friend to camp with that had a fireplace in their camper.








Thanks for all of the advice. I'll be sure to look for me a fp option if/when we upgrade.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> I'll go the other way on this. Some people are allergic to smoke, the ban on transporting firewoodprevents me from bringing my own free firewood, rainy eveniings, campgrounds so infested with skeeters that you can't sit out without slathering on chemicals and then there is my favorite, a romantic encounter in front of the fireplace with my honey. I think I need to do that mod now that you mention it.
> Bob


A few comments of my own to add food for thought...

Many campgrounds in Michigan are exaggerating the transportation "ban" to sell more of their own firewood. The limits per DNR are really pretty open... you basically can't move firewood out of the Souteastern lower peninsula into the other part or out of the state, or into the UP from the lower. I've seen many campgrounds claim it is illegal to bring firewood into their facility, which is patently false.

The limitations on bringing wood into state parks is more tight - namely, you can't bring in any ash period. However, per MI DNR you can gather firewood on state land for use on the premises, and that has become such a part of our overall family camping experience now I wouldn't buy wood anyway. I have never been in a wooded state park yet where there wasn't TONS of firewood readily available.

Check with your local state obviously, but the few I've looked at briefly all seem to be similar.

Rainy days we're going to be watching movies or playing board games, but having kids or not probably makes a lot of difference there.

Romantic encounter in front of the fireplace? In the trailer? With four kids?! Right.


----------

